# IASCA West Coast Finals, Lacey Washington



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I wanted to start a post on here about the IASCA west coast finals event in Lacey Washington on the 5th of October. I know I have seen quite a few people from the Northwest here on the forum and would love to meet some more of you in person. 

This will also be a 3x points event for the 2015 season so if you are thinking about competing next year here's a good chance to get a few points and get some valuable judge feed back for off season tuning. Even if you don't plan on competing, there's a great group of guys up here and a few of the California boys will be making the drive up as well, so there will be some amazing sounding cars on display.

Below is the IASCA page link as well as the details. 

Post on here if you can make it and Ill be sure to come find you and say hello!

Sunday, October 05, 2014 Audio Northwest INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC]

INAC West Coast SQ Championships {2014-Season} 


SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC 
Sunday, October 05, 2014 

Audio Northwest
4708 Pacific Ave. SE 
Lacey, WA 98503 + Google Map 

This will be SQC / IQC RTA/SPL / Triple Crown for INAC.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope to be there. Just pulled all my Zapco gear out and switching to Mosconi. Now for endless nights of tuning.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear! Are you planning on competing?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I do plan on competing. I was in the last two events


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be there. Should be a fun event.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ALL4SQ said:


> I will be there. Should be a fun event.


Are you taking the t-bird to finals this year? I have always been intrigued by that car... Be awesome to finally get a listen.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Chad are you coming to west coast finals?


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Are you taking the t-bird to finals this year? I have always been intrigued by that car... Be awesome to finally get a listen.


Yes, Should be a fun show. 

The Audio Northwest shows are really fun. Without the SPL guys it makes for a nice quiet show. Plenty of time to listen to each others cars. 

Hopefully I will get a chance to listen to your car too.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Should be an awesome this year and at a great location. The guys at Audio NW do some amazing work.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

secretsquirl said:


> Chad are you coming to west coast finals?


Sadly no Brian... 



ALL4SQ said:


> Yes, Should be a fun show.
> 
> The Audio Northwest shows are really fun. Without the SPL guys it makes for a nice quiet show. Plenty of time to listen to each others cars.
> 
> Hopefully I will get a chance to listen to your car too.


I meant the joint finals in Tennessee.. Are you going to that one?


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Sadly no Brian...
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the joint finals in Tennessee.. Are you going to that one?




The show in Lacey is the Iasca North American Championships. They tally the scores from the Lacey show and the Tennessee show and then declare a Champion. I would see no need to travel to 5,000 miles round trip to compete a 2nd time in the same competition. So no I wont be going to Tennessee.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I will try to show up to spectate, would be great to meet some local SQ people!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm thinking I'll go to meet fellow DIYMA folks.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome, should be a really good show and I cant wait to meet everybody!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

ALL4SQ said:


> The show in Lacey is the Iasca North American Championships. They tally the scores from the Lacey show and the Tennessee show and then declare a Champion. I would see no need to travel to 5,000 miles round trip to compete a 2nd time in the same competition. So no I wont be going to Tennessee.


Run against the others head to head, same venue, and see how it all really shakes down!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

jsketoe said:


> Run against the others head to head, same venue, and see how it all really shakes down!


Hi John Sketoe, Haven't seen you in a while. 

As you know in IASCA they don't judge cars against each other. Can you clarify your statement? 

Are you going to be competing at the Finals with your car?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The point was you cannot truly compare a car scored one day with a car scored a week later, same judges or not.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> The point was you cannot truly compare a car scored one day with a car scored a week later, same judges or not.


I disagree, If the judges are flown in with enough time for there ears to adjust they are simply judging the car per the rule Book. 

Also please remember that the judges will most likely be flying to the event either way. I'm pretty sure all the judges don't live in Tennessee. The same goes for driving long distances, the judges need time for there ears to recover. 

My question for the people that disagree with me is, Would there be a reason you don't want IASCA to grow larger? 
In the last three Seasons IASCA on the west coast has grown a lot. This has to do with people starting to really believe that there will be a chance to compete at a finals without the 5,000 mile round trip expense and headache. 

Is it possible that certain people want to keep it small so they have a better chance at winning Titles?

I would still like to see three Finals events in the US, Two in Canada and One in Mexico. This would be a decent representation of an actual North American Championship.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

it has nothing to do with excluding anyone. To claim it is some conspiracy to keep people out just ridiculous. It has do with judging all the cars in one place at one time. 

Just because they are judged to the rule book doesn't mean they will be exactly equal. if that was truly the case, then a car that does say 210 by one judge would always to a 210 (barring any changes) with any judge that got in it. How often does that happen? Yeah, almost never, and when it does, it is just by chance.

It isn't even a knock on the judges who are making the trips. It is just reality. The chances of like scoring on two different weekends even with the same judges is just not realistic. if it were anything other than finals it wouldn't be a big deal, but with enough cars in the classes and a mere 1 or 2 points could mean the difference between winning and not even making the podium, it is a big deal.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> it has nothing to do with excluding anyone. To claim it is some conspiracy to keep people out just ridiculous. It has do with judging all the cars in one place at one time.
> 
> Just because they are judged to the rule book doesn't mean they will be exactly equal. if that was truly the case, then a car that does say 210 by one judge would always to a 210 (barring any changes) with any judge that got in it. How often does that happen? Yeah, almost never, and when it does, it is just by chance.
> 
> It isn't even a knock on the judges who are making the trips. It is just reality. The chances of like scoring on two different weekends even with the same judges is just not realistic. if it were anything other than finals it wouldn't be a big deal, but with enough cars in the classes and a mere 1 or 2 points could mean the difference between winning and not even making the podium, it is a big deal.


I would be willing to make a Guess that the differences in judging would be no different than say, judging my car at the start of an event and at the end of an event. Yes, there will be differences in the scores. That's part of being Human, Sound quality is very subjective. Do you get really upset when you are not the first to be judged?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

You can make that guess. It seems highly optimistic and idealistic though. 

who said I got upset by not being judged first?


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> You can make that guess. It seems highly optimistic and idealistic though.
> 
> who said I got upset by not being judged first?


Nobody said you got upset. I asked you if you got upset at not being judged first. 

We car audio competitors can get a little superstitious about certain things sometimes. Like what order you are being judged compared to the others in your class. Some think its better to be judged early at an event.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The logic is fairly sound (no pun intended). Early is fresh ears, late is possible tired and fatigued. I don't really worry about it myself, but then I'm fairly certain I do not (yet) have a first place contender where such things _may_ play a factor. 

Multiple weekends? Well, it won't really affect me, but I can certainly see the point of view and if given an option to vote on it, I would vote no.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> The logic is fairly sound (no pun intended). Early is fresh ears, late is possible tired and fatigued. I don't really worry about it myself, but then I'm fairly certain I do not (yet) have a first place contender where such things _may_ play a factor.
> 
> Multiple weekends? Well, it won't really affect me, but I can certainly see the point of view and if given an option to vote on it, I would vote no.


I can understand your point of view. If I lived within three states of were the Finals was being held year after year I would be tempted to vote no too. Less competitors means better odds of wining. After all this is a competition...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

For me it isn't about less competitors. I'd rather have more competitors, making a high placing mean more 

However having those competitors judged at the same event, thereby lessening even more outside variables, is more legitimate to me.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Really bummed I missed the show yesterday, my flu shot last week made me super sick and my fever finally broke last night. Anyone have pics or links to an album?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

So the west coast show that was growing, evidently did not this year. I think the east coast however will be and I know a few west coasters are rolling east...like it should be in one venue. Pocket5s said almost everything I could say. 
And mike, I tune and judge now...no competing. My vette will be a slick demo car when done however. I have more fun helping others win and helping Usac and IASCA by judging. I think IASCA is going to still have a good show for sure...maybe even the same or bigger than last year...I hope they do! I was asked to judge Usac finals this year again along with Tim goudy, Tommy Casey, and Rick Paul. Gonna be a great staff!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you Sketoe


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey John, will you be able to, or want to listen to any cars that are not entered in the USACi competition?


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

jsketoe said:


> So the west coast show that was growing, evidently did not this year. I think the east coast however will be and I know a few west coasters are rolling east...like it should be in one venue. Pocket5s said almost everything I could say.
> And mike, I tune and judge now...no competing. My vette will be a slick demo car when done however. I have more fun helping others win and helping Usac and IASCA by judging. I think IASCA is going to still have a good show for sure...maybe even the same or bigger than last year...I hope they do! I was asked to judge Usac finals this year again along with Tim goudy, Tommy Casey, and Rick Paul. Gonna be a great staff!


The Corvette Sounds like its going to cool. Looking forward to seeing some pictures when its finished up. We will find a way to drag you back into the lanes when its all finished up. 

We had a great time last weekend. It was great to be able to participate in the INAC event. Looking forward to next years event already. Hopefully IASCA can continue to grow and include more people and locations into the North American Championships in the future......the way it should be. 

Take care.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Jim...heck yeah! Sorry I didn't have much time in tx. I will find time somehow...if you don't see me, text me.

Bob...for sure, yes once I am done.

Mike...I'm excited about the car for sure. Me back in the lanes...man, probably not for a while if at all. I really like helping other people...it brings out better qualities in me. I'm just not 'pleasant' when I am competing. On the IASCA front, I would like to see an east and west IASCA championships. And then manufacturers come together for booths and overhead for a best of the best true INAC in one spot....like Daytona. Only top car or or top two cars in each class can compete. If the funds aren't available to go, then you still have your west/east title and you forfeit your spot to the next car down the list from your championship show. That would give us the great judging staff from Daytona to utilize as well!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

jsketoe said:


> Mike...I'm excited about the car for sure. Me back in the lanes...man, probably not for a while if at all. I really like helping other people...it brings out better qualities in me. I'm just not 'pleasant' when I am competing. On the IASCA front, I would like to see an east and west IASCA championships. And then manufacturers come together for booths and overhead for a best of the best true INAC in one spot....like Daytona. Only top car or or top two cars in each class can compete. If the funds aren't available to go, then you still have your west/east title and you forfeit your spot to the next car down the list from your championship show. That would give us the great judging staff from Daytona to utilize as well!


I would rather see it all lead to a World Finals. This would mean multiple Championships like North America, South America and so on, but we need to grow first. I really think More satellite INAC locations would help IASCA grow. The World Finals really wouldn't need to be held in the United States. Maybe a World Finals could held every 2 or 4 years.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Before you get more satellite finals, you need more local shows throughout the season. 

Growing at finals only isn't really helpful for the long term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> Before you get more satellite finals, you need more local shows throughout the season.
> 
> Growing at finals only isn't really helpful for the long term.
> 
> ...


 How we get people motivated to work on their cars and build new cars is to give them an opportunity to compete at the North American level. If people get motivated and building cars, then local shops will have to wake up and hold some shows. 

I wonder how many people would attend a Satellite event in the middle of the Country? If the mid country Satellite event was held for three years in a row, would we see a rise in competitors in that three State area? I Honestly don't know.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

ALL4SQ said:


> How we get people motivated to work on their cars and build new cars is to give them an opportunity to compete at the North American level. If people get motivated and building cars, then local shops will have to wake up and hold some shows.
> 
> I wonder how many people would attend a Satellite event in the middle of the Country? If the mid country Satellite event was held for three years in a row, would we see a rise in competitors in that three State area? I Honestly don't know.


Fix your website dude, way too much good info on there to let it lapse into obscurity! 

https://web.archive.org/web/20140810210759/http://all4sq.com/grey_title_page_1.html


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Patrick, Sorry to say that website is gone. 

I'm real swamped right now with another dash rebuild. 

Sending you a Private message.


----------

